

Show HN: Pixyll, a minimal, mobile-first Jekyll theme - johnotander
http://pixyll.com/

======
wasd
I'm a fan. Reminds me of mdo's [http://markdotto.com/](http://markdotto.com/)
theme (which isn't open source). Slight nitpick, I find the navigation bar to
be too small/unreadable.

~~~
johnotander
It definitely drew lots of inspiration from mdo's theme, and basscss.

Yeah, regarding the navigation bar, I was wondering if I should make that font
a slightly larger size. I think your nitpick has persuaded me to go ahead and
make it a little bigger.

~~~
wasd
In that case, I'll be using your theme. :)

~~~
johnotander
That is wonderful to hear.

------
swanson
Just a word of advice as someone who also released a Jekyll theme - people
will not remember to change the default settings. So I would recommend you put
an "example.com" email instead of your personal email in the repo (unless you
like getting random emails!).

~~~
johnotander
That's a good point. I will have to change that right now. Thanks!

------
3stripe
Beautifully simple. And thanks for the reminder about
[http://jekyllrb.com/](http://jekyllrb.com/) which seems like a cool blogging
system...

~~~
johnotander
Thanks. Jekyll is great, especially when used in tandem with Github pages.

~~~
alok-g
How is it when used with a self-hosted plan? Also, my client machine is
Windows - I see a guide to install Jekyll on Windows, but not sure if it will
actually work (not officially supported).

On the theme itself, looks good. I like it.

For comments, is disqus the recommended solution? Does it slow down the system
again with database calls? Security issues again?

I am also interested in having charts, but I presume integrating those would
not be much trouble.

Thanks

~~~
johnotander
I don't run Windows, so I don't know whether it will work or not. Charts can
also be added using a js library. You will have to include the data statically
in your Jekyll build, as part of the js, or you can make an API call if
available.

Adding to the comment by tacticus about Disqus: It's the preferred solution
for Jekyll sites since they are static. Disqus takes care of all the
commenting heavy lifting on the client side, while also taking care of the
database.

------
Fastidious
Very nice. My only complain is the huge footer. It really doesn't match the
theme. Also, bulleted and numbered lists have smaller fonts, and their line
height is odd.

~~~
johnotander
There's definitely something that isn't quite right about the footer. I will
have to ponder how to make it fit in more with the rest of the theme. I've
just added Github issues for the lists/line height weirdness, I will fix that
ASAP.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
ChikkaChiChi
Looks good. I personally feel that the menu options are a bit small for a
mobile-first design, but this looks like a great alternative to Poole.

~~~
johnotander
Yeah, you're definitely right on that. I'm going to be increasing the nav font
size so that it's easier to read, and easier to tap on mobile devices. I
overlooked that aspect a little bit =/.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
ToastyMallows
Hmm, would I be able to use Jekyll themes on Octopress?

~~~
johnotander
The Pixyll theme uses a different DOM structure for the templates and
includes, so it would require some tweaking to work with Pixyll's stylesheets.
Though, it would be feasible.

------
kidlj
The theme is beautiful and has a nice name too.

~~~
johnotander
Thanks for checking it out!

------
stijn
looks beautiful, thanks for sharing!

~~~
johnotander
I'm glad you liked it!

